# Invermectin Question



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I haven’t really read through that entire thread but are y’all really buying this paste from co ops and putting it in your body? Or is this a big joke? Asking for myself.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I hear good things about the apple flavored one.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been checking out the other medicines at Tractor Supply to see where I can save some money. Haven't found the prilosec for livestock yet.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Splittine said:


> I haven’t really read through that entire thread but are y’all really buying this paste from co ops and putting it in your body? Or is this a big joke? Asking for myself.


Naw they've been eating it. Wont nobody have worms anymore!!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't trust no Cee-Dee-Cee or FDehhh or some egg-head with a medical degree....I'm gonna get me some of that shit from the Co-Op that Cooter down at the tire shop told me he read about on the internet.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I’m just sitting here imaging y’all asshole rubbing this shit on your gums like you would a horse or dog.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Get you a tube of 🍎 flavored and squeeze it into a pouch of aluminum foil and place in your hat. Sit in direct sunlight for 6 hrs then turn your TV off for good and you'll be cured.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

you can look at this a few ways but the most is:

I trust a horse dewormer more than I trust the government. 

To your question, I know about 10 people that have been treated with pharmaceutical grade ivermectin and they have all had positive results. I don’t know anyone who has taken any other derivative.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I know 4 who have treated with the wormer and all had positive results.
I won’t sit here and tell you it’s not crazy though. Lol


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

It's about risk analysis. Which one it less harmful. I don't trust the government or the vaccine, people are dying from the vaccine and covid, I want to avoid both. If I take something that may help that will not kill me but people that are sitting on their high horse that what to judge me for it, well ..... so be it. 

I bet if the shit hit the fan and you had an infection and the only antibiotic you could get was horse antibiotics, I bet you wouldn't stick your nose up at it?

Each to there own, it's a decision everyone has to make.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I bet if the shit hit the fan you would take the vaccine.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

You would bet wrong.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> It's about risk analysis. Which one it less harmful. I don't trust the government or the vaccine, people are dying from the vaccine and covid, I want to avoid both. If I take something that may help that will not kill me but people that are sitting on their high horse that what to judge me for it, well ..... so be it.
> 
> I bet if the shit hit the fan and you had an infection and the only antibiotic you could get was horse antibiotics, I bet you wouldn't stick your nose up at it?
> 
> Each to there own, it's a decision everyone has to make.


My thing is I can see taking the Invermectin made for humans with a script but taking this horse paste? Hahha hell naw.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Splittine said:


> My thing is I can see taking the Invermectin made for humans with a script but taking this horse paste? Hahha hell naw.



Whats the difference? Pill, Gel? Is it they just made the gel easier to get horses to take it? They are both anti parasitic. I am not a doctor or a chemist but alot of people have taken it with no adverse reactions according to them. So I guess it boils down to a trust/risk balance people are taking.

My aim is to get the pill form.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got both kinds. Both just in case;. Prescription in case I need it, animal stuff in case the prescription stuff gets "cancelled" so to speak and becomes unobtainable...don't say it can't happen either.

And, I'll use it on the pigs if they ever need it.


I like boat dudes point: if ivermectin, or any therapeutic becomes scarce/unavailable, I'll bet folks will start thinking less of "animal" stuff, especially if its the same active ingredient doing the work...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Whats the difference? Pill, Gel? Is it they just made the gel easier to get horses to take it? They are both anti parasitic. I am not a doctor or a chemist but alot of people have taken it with no adverse reactions according to them. So I guess it boils down to a trust/risk balance people are taking.


Lot of folks used to eat at Hazels in Orange Beach too.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I mean what’s the difference in corn at Walmart and corn you but from a feed store. You can’t tell me both the livestock wormer and the human made meds are the same. It’s not regulated near the same.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Funny all the ones calling people sheep are now taking livestock meds. But I digress.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Lot of folks used to eat at Hazels in Orange Beach too.


Must be like Flounders here at the beach.



Splittine said:


> Funny all the ones calling people sheep are now taking livestock meds. But I digress.


I don't think people are sheep for taking the vaccine, maybe a guinea pig because it was rushed and not FDA approved, like I trust them anyway with all the FDA approved drugs that have been recalled. But it is their choice.

Sheep for wearing mask that have zero effect, YES correct they are sheep.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Here is a twist. Most of us take vitamins. They are completely unregulated. The FDA doesn't verify and they may or may not contain any of what you think you are buying. Vitamins have always been buyer beware. It even says so on most all bottles, if you look.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Splittine said:


> Funny all the ones calling people sheep are now taking livestock meds. But I digress.


Aint that the truth.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes Liberals are sheep.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

seems to me that based on your reactions to this thread, some of you are using the paste rectally, is that right?
jack


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Was talking to a pharmacist today at church about ivermectin. She mentioned a sick patient and the doctor requesting the highest dose of ivermectin be sent up for him. "Upstairs" people said no (this is a third party, not another doctor). So a big meeting happened to determine if the pharmacy should fill this doctors order since "ivermectin isn't an approved therapeutic". While upstairs was going back and forth my pharmacist friend filled the order and sent it up. The next day the patient was off oxygen. 

The guy was a meeting away from not getting something that potentially saved his life on account of some "they" deciding yes or no. That's scary. Pressure can be put on pharmacies and pharmacists and before you know it, a drug is out of reach...cancelled.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Didn't Trump pass that law that gave us the "right to try"?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Funny to me that most of yall hollering Freedom freedom freedom, to each his own, are now judging everyone that didn’t make the same decision yall did. But I already knew that most of you were full of shit anyway. 

🖕🖕Here yall go. Give me a double shot of that shit if I get the rona.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Funny to me that most of yall hollering Freedom freedom freedom, to each his own, are now judging everyone that didn’t make the same decision yall did. But I already knew that most of you were full of shit anyway.
> 
> 🖕🖕Here yall go. Give me a double shot of that shit if I get the rona.


I’m not judging what anyone puts in their body, like you and weiners. But I just think it’s funny.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Split you know if you ever got sick and were in the hospital with rona, Joey and I would come visit you with horse wormer in our pockets and put a little dab between your cheek and gum while you were asleep.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> I’m not judging what anyone puts in their body, like you and weiners. But I just think it’s funny.


Lol. Just put two Oscar Myers in my belly.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Split you know if you ever got sick and were in the hospital with rona, Joey and I would come visit you with horse wormer in our pockets and put a little dab between your cheek and gum while you were asleep.


 Hell yeah I would. And sit there till he got better.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

If my spouse was sick with anything and the pharmacy, hospital, or anyone told me no, that I can not have a lifesaving medicine, may god help them. #1) I would be arrested #2) My Attorney would be all over the one that withheld that treatment. If my spouse died because of it, I would be arrested again. Just a fact.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Hell yeah I would. And sit there till he got better.


That’s why you’re my soul mate.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

Splittine said:


> My thing is I can see taking the Invermectin made for humans with a script but taking this horse paste? Hahha hell naw.


Farmers have been buying it in gallon jugs and pouring it on the cattle and rubbing it in with their bare hands for years. I'm pretty sure if it was that dangerous I would be seeing a lawyer on a commercial everyday talking about a class action suit. 
When we get to COVID Variant "X" and the farmers are the only ones left standing, the joke will be on us.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

polhlor said:


> Farmers have been buying it in gallon jugs and pouring it on the cattle and rubbing it in with their bare hands for years. I'm pretty sure if it was that dangerous I would be seeing a lawyer on a commercial everyday talking about a class action suit.
> When we get to COVID Variant "X" and the farmers are the only ones left standing, the joke will be on us.


Meh. I’ve been using it for years on horses, sheep, goats, cows and everything in between and I doubt I have a better chance than anyone else that hasn’t messed with it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

dude, joey, and chase, please go get a room and leave that shit off this public forum.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jack2 said:


> dude, joey, and chase, please go get a room and leave that shit off this public forum.
> jack


Bob said F$ck You Jack. I don’t know what you did to him….


----------



## polhlor (May 8, 2014)

Splittine said:


> Meh. I’ve been using it for years on horses, sheep, goats, cows and everything in between and I doubt I have a better chance than anyone else that hasn’t messed with it.


Meh. Did you use surgical gloves to alleviate any cross contamination.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Use to worm 100+ head of cattle with pour on liquid ivermectin. By the end of the day of catching wild ass cows in a head gate I would have the stuff dripping off my elbows. 
Never harmed me as far as I can tell and I don't have worms. Will keep ticks and flys away also.
Dose at 1ML per 22 lbs. of body weight, it's FDA approved.
If I was dying I would use it in a heart beat.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Meh. I’ve been using it for years on horses, sheep, goats, cows and everything in between and I doubt I have a better chance than anyone else that hasn’t messed with it.


Nobody cares what you been using as a lube.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Nobody cares what you been using as a lube.


I’m done here


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been waiting for my next off day to go to my doctor and see if he will write me a prescription for it.....but if he won't I'm going straight to the feed store for the apple flavored variety. I want to have it on hand should I need it. I'm hoping that my Doctor comes through for me, but if he doesn't....ya'll can just call me Mr. Ed.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

3 Covid vaccines, none are FDA approved.
Ivermectin is FDA approved.
It apparantly works.
I have 3 gallons of the stuff, we could have a fish fry and ivermectin dosing party ay Joeys house. Someone bring plenty of adult beverages please.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> I've been waiting for my next off day to go to my doctor and see if he will write me a prescription for it.....but if he won't I'm going straight to the feed store for the apple flavored variety. I want to have it on hand should I need it. I'm hoping that my Doctor comes through for me, but if he doesn't....ya'll can just call me Mr. Ed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


They've been running low on ivermectin at pharmacies. My wife said they're having trouble getting it. She's filled a ton of it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

SHO-NUFF said:


> 3 Covid vaccines, none are FDA approved.
> Ivermectin is FDA approved.
> It apparantly works.
> I have 3 gallons of the stuff, we could have a fish fry and ivermectin dosing party ay Joeys house. Someone bring plenty of adult beverages please.


It's not approved for the treatment of covid.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

MrFish said:


> They've been running low on ivermectin at pharmacies. My wife said they're having trouble getting it. She's filled a ton of it.


I'm hoping my doctor will write a prescription, if not I'm going to try a mom and pop pharmacy, then the feed store if all else fails. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> They've been running low on ivermectin at pharmacies. My wife said they're having trouble getting it. She's filled a ton of it.


Ohh that's right she is the smart one. Have to be very smart to have her job, long school.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Ohh that's right she is the smart one. Have to be very smart to have her job, long school.


Can't be that smart, she married me.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Don’t think the pour on is meant to take oral. My uncle is a veterinarian and he said the paste is what he took. Well in 2-3 days.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Nobody cares what you been using as a lube.


man, josh, when you started talking about lube, ole chase hit the road, burning rubber, i tell you. lol.
jack


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I can't find it but I posted a video about a couple went thru and what they had done by the doctors. It involved ivermectin and high doses of vitamin C . It was very good. Jack explained it before but butt heads made fun about it. 
I found it. It's a little long but worth the watch.









Our First Hand ICU Story - What is ACTUALLY Killing People In The Hospital


My husband WALKED out of the ICU in just 3 1/2 days. Fastest ICU patient in history of Cov. What we did. What to tell others. It's not "blovid"- the protocol is what is killing people in the ICU. Here




rumble.com


----------



## NoKaOi (Oct 1, 2007)

Vitamins just make your pee stink!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

NoKaOi said:


> Vitamins Asparagus just make your pee stink!


Fixed


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> dude, joey, and chase, please go get a room and leave that shit off this public forum.
> jack


Hell no dont do that this is great! LMAO!!!!!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

My mother and father in law are both taking it but, they do eat a lot of amberjack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> My mother and father in law are both taking it but, they do eat a lot of amberjack


Must be them Atlantic aj's.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I thought about throwing in a covid joke here but, there's 99.62% chance you won't get it


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i see what you did there. lol
jack


----------



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

This is not ivermectin related, but I have a friend who knows a guy who says Tinks works better if you drink it…. It seems that sweating it out your pores enhances the effect & draws in monster bucks…. It’s not safe to be on the ground it works so good…… he says…


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i heard on the news this morning (sorry, but it was npr liberal radio) that the poison control center is experiencing a lot of calls from people who have taken the horse wormer and overdosed. anybody hear the news?
jack


----------



## Sleep (Apr 3, 2018)

jack2 said:


> i heard on the news this morning (sorry, but it was npr liberal radio) that the poison control center is experiencing a lot of calls from people who have taken the horse wormer and overdosed. anybody hear the news?
> jack


Yes


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes, It has been in the news for several days now. Even TMZ was making fun of people taking it. Most of what I have read is media exaggeration. I believe one person went to the hospital for taking too much of it. Math was not his strong suit.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

jack2 said:


> i heard on the news this morning (sorry, but it was npr liberal radio) that the poison control center is experiencing a lot of calls from people who have taken the horse wormer and overdosed. anybody hear the news?
> jack


Common Core math genius been figuring out how much of it they need and how deep to insert the nozzle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm willing to bet that folks in support of Common Core got the vaccine and aren't shooting up ivermectin.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> I'm willing to bet that folks in support of Common Core got the vaccine and aren't shooting up ivermectin.


i thought they were inserting it rectally, tube and all. lol.
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

*


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

It's relatively few cases, and it has entirely to do with math. If you overdose a drug, it leads to problems. Darwin is just chuckling and waiting...


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Just an FYI - you can get Ivermectin tablets for human consumption. I have some on hand just in case.


----------



## FISH ON ! (May 18, 2014)

__





Ivermectin | Barnhardt






www.barnhardt.biz













Ivermectin in COVID-19 - FLCCC | Front Line COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance


The MATH+ Hospital Treatment Protocol for Covid-19 is a physiologic-based combination treatment regimen created by leaders in critical care medicine.




covid19criticalcare.com


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I know 3 people with covid right now, all unvaccinated, all taking Ivermectin, all getting worse... 

Just because a handful of people rapidly improve after taking ivermectin, doesn't mean it's not a fluke. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

A handful??

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sureicanfish said:


> A handful??
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Statistically speaking? Yes.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I know a pile of folks that swear it worked. I'm just trying to figure out how it works. It's for worms and parasites and covid is a virus. Hell I ain't against it though, only reason I'm not on it is because the co op was out. I'll keep riding with this Moderna I guess. I may need to line me up a booster shot.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Statistically speaking? Yes.


These guys don't believe in statistics. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

John B. said:


> I know 3 people with covid right now, all unvaccinated, all taking Ivermectin, all getting worse...
> 
> Just because a handful of people rapidly improve after taking ivermectin, doesn't mean it's not a fluke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I think some people might just be improving and just happened to be chewing wormer. My daughter improved after 3 days with just Gatorade and Tylenol.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Kinda like 1%, statistically speaking?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> These guys don't believe in statistics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk



To be fair 74% of statistics on the internet are fake.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm about to drive south and restock some of yall.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

There is a big difference between the horse wormer ivermectin and the human consumption tablets for humans.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sureicanfish said:


> Kinda like 1%, statistically speaking?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


More folks dying every day from Covid and y'all have held this 1% number for over a year. That's impossible.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

John B. said:


> These guys don't believe in statistics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Wrong. Statistics constantly being ignored, played down, or played up-whichever is needed, is why we have vaccine snobs who've bought into the idea that covid is worse than ebola and the only way the earth will survive is via a vaccine. Further down that path and people start to agree with mandatory vaccinations, push personal freedom aside and all... 

Statistics show there are effective therapeutics with minimal side effects/risk. Statistics show there are simple things you can do to help your body do its job against a virus.

But, I guess the best thing to do is rely on a vaccine and think less of anyone who doesn't think like you.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

MrFish said:


> More folks dying every day from Covid and y'all have held this 1% number for over a year. That's impossible.


More people getting covid every day...it's entirely possible, it's math. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sureicanfish said:


> Wrong. Statistics constantly being ignored, played down, or played up-whichever is needed, is why we have vaccine snobs who've bought into the idea that covid is worse than ebola and the only way the earth will survive is via a vaccine. Further down that path and people start to agree with mandatory vaccinations, push personal freedom aside and all...
> 
> Statistics show there are effective therapeutics with minimal side effects/risk. Statistics show there are simple things you can do to help your body do its job against a virus.
> 
> ...


Calm down, Spartacus. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I'd bet that whole roll of Aluminum foil that if Trump had been reelected we'd have run out of vaccine by now. Oh and I voted for that idiot before anyone ask.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Watch and learn.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

John B. said:


> Calm down, Spartacus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Cute. Have a good weekend.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Boat-Dude said:


> Watch and learn.


It takes him longer to explain something than my teenager.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Oh and I voted for that idiot before anyone ask.


So how do you feel about the current fuktard running our country in the sewer?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

catfever24 said:


> So how do you feel about the current fuktard running our country in the sewer?


You can criticize Trump and still be conservative. Not liking Trump does not equal liking Biden.


----------



## FISH ON ! (May 18, 2014)

The tests for cov (which has not been definitively isolated so we don’t actually know what exactly to look for) are grossly inaccurate with a very high false positive rate. Then, when two people show up at the hospital with symptoms, vaxxed people aren’t even tested or their test samples are cycled at a significantly lower rate (producing fewer false positives) making the “statistics” purposefully skewed to show the vax works. It takes a lot of purposeful study to find this kind of information and some of the responses here are superficial.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

catfever24 said:


> So how do you feel about the current fuktard running our country in the sewer?


He's an idiot also. You happy?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sureicanfish said:


> More people getting covid every day...it's entirely possible, it's math.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I know a thing or two about math. It's already above your 1%, but keep pushing your narrative.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

FISH ON ! said:


> The tests for cov (which has not been definitively isolated so we don’t actually know what exactly to look for) are grossly inaccurate with a very high false positive rate. Then, when two people show up at the hospital with symptoms, vaxxed people aren’t even tested or their test samples are cycled at a significantly lower rate (producing fewer false positives) making the “statistics” purposefully skewed to show the vax works. It takes a lot of purposeful study to find this kind of information and some of the responses here are superficial.


Source?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Source?


Kary Mullis that invented the PCR test even stated that it should not be used for viral detection.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> More folks dying every day from Covid and y'all have held this 1% number for over a year. That's impossible.



More people having quarantine babies. Fluffing up the numbers. Duh.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I know a thing or two about math. It's already above your 1%, but keep pushing your narrative.


Post it up. It varies from site to site, entity to entity.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sureicanfish said:


> Post it up. It varies from site to site, entity to entity.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Rumble.com, wnd.com, some of those that are still pushing election conspiracies don't count.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Find you a good one and inform everyone. Just googling brings anything from 97 to 99.75%. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/doctor-promoted-ivermectin-covid-19-120000212.html



A psychiatrist. Not an immunologist, epidemiologist, or anyone that studies viruses. A psychiatrist.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Just keep believing the government is here to help you...The government would Never lie to you....The government values your life and opinion....then go take the shot and get every booster they recommend. Just pick your flavor of Kool-Aid already. The rest of us will continue to study, research and use our own brains. We know that the government lies, statistics can be manipulated, the tests are not accurate and Faucci is FuLL of Sheet. Oh Happy Days!!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, that's me. The government is my friend.....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

MrFish said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/doctor-promoted-ivermectin-covid-19-120000212.html
> 
> 
> 
> A psychiatrist. Not an immunologist, epidemiologist, or anyone that studies viruses. A psychiatrist.


I can almost guarantee this psychiatrist was one of a number of people/doctors, but things like that are left out of today's news, and you know that.



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I didn't use lefty Yahoo news lol x 100000, ooh btw rumble is for the millions of videos scrubbed from youtube. *YouTube Brags About Removing 10 MILLION VIDEOS PER QUARTER Censoring The TRUTH About COVID19*

*Ivermectin for Prevention and Treatment of COVID-19 Infection: A Systematic Review, Meta-analysis, and Trial Sequential Analysis to Inform Clinical Guidelines*


*Therapeutic Advances:*
Meta-analysis of 15 trials found that ivermectin reduced risk of death compared with no ivermectin (average risk ratio 0.38, 95% confidence interval 0.19–0.73; n = 2438; I2 = 49%; moderate-certainty evidence). This result was confirmed in a trial sequential analysis using the same DerSimonian–Laird method that underpinned the unadjusted analysis. This was also robust against a trial sequential analysis using the Biggerstaff–Tweedie method. Low-certainty evidence found that ivermectin prophylaxis reduced COVID-19 infection by an average 86% (95% confidence interval 79%–91%). Secondary outcomes provided less certain evidence. Low-certainty evidence suggested that there may be no benefit with ivermectin for “need for mechanical ventilation,” whereas effect estimates for “improvement” and “deterioration” clearly favored ivermectin use. Severe adverse events were rare among treatment trials and evidence of no difference was assessed as low certainty. Evidence on other secondary outcomes was very low certainty.
*Conclusions:*
Moderate-certainty evidence finds that large reductions in COVID-19 deaths are possible using ivermectin. Using ivermectin early in the clinical course may reduce numbers progressing to severe disease. The apparent safety and low cost suggest that ivermectin is likely to have a significant impact on the SARS-CoV-2 pandemic globally.



*NEW PEER-REVIEWED STUDY LINKS IVERMECTIN TO “LARGE REDUCTIONS” IN COVID-19 DEATHS*

A long-awaited study addressing the role of ivermectin in the battle against SARS-CoV-2 has just been published in the peer-reviewed _American Journal of Therapeutics_.

According to the study’s abstract, Dr. Tess Lawrie (MBBCh, PhD), a medicinal evidence expert, and her team _“assessed the efficacy of ivermectin treatment in reducing mortality, in secondary outcomes, and in chemoprophylaxis, among people with, or at high risk of, COVID-19 infection.”_



> **IVERMECTIN NEWS**We cannot emphasize enough the global significance of this newly published paper.
> It provides the highest possible systematic review and meta-analysis for #ivermectin that leaves NO doubt whatsoever that IVM’s global adoption must be immediately implemented. https://t.co/W3ePN3EKbH
> — Frontline Covid-19 Critical Care (@Covid19Critical) June 20, 2021


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I like Beer.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I done cut all my grass, weed eated, pressure washed the front porch and organized my tackle in the boat and here all y’all sit spanking your monkeys.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I just saw on www.therealshit.com that a group of retired doctors have secretly organized in the pendacola area and are gonna be secretly planting vaccines in people's foods and drinks. Gonna target beer shelves and Joe patties seafood. Operation is gonna be called ivermectin express. Secret code is Chinese virus!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

YELLOWCAT said:


> I just saw on www.therealshit.com that a group of retired doctors have secretly organized in the pendacola area and are gonna be secretly planting vaccines in people's foods and drinks. Gonna target beer shelves and Joe patties seafood. Operation is gonna be called ivermectin express. Secret code is Chinese virus!



Well no more golf cart rides to Joe Pattis for me.


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

OutlawJW on Gab: 'Bombshell testimony against employers mandating C…'


OutlawJW on Gab: 'Bombshell testimony against employers mandating COVID-19 vaccines August 25th, 2021 https://odysee.com/@Infoweapons:1/Dr-Christina-Parks-Testimony-for-Michigan:6?&sunset=lbrytv'




gab.com





Finally someone making sense. And, to say the least this is probably the only time I’ve seen the black card pulled when it was appropriate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Scary shit.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

She pushes a lot of anti vaccine stuff. She still links Autism to vaccines. Not sure what Gab is, but questionable sites on the right side. RT.com is a Russian site.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Watch the video and she explains it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Watch the video and she explains it.


I watched it. She's pushing her agenda. I get it, you don't want the vaccine. Don't get it, but don't spread bullshit. The hospitals are reporting for you to see. The vast majority of covid patients are unvaccinated. Stop listening to some of these quacks and look at what's happening in your area.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

MrFish said:


> I watched it. She's pushing her agenda. I get it, you don't want the vaccine. Don't get it, but don't spread bullshit. The hospitals are reporting for you to see. The vast majority of covid patients are unvaccinated. Stop listening to some of these quacks and look at what's happening in your area.


This


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1081213


Yea that vaccine ain't worth a damn.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Guys, I just talked to a doctor I can't name, but he said that if you can't find Ivermectin on the shelf or a pharmacy that has any, then you can drink bull or horse semen and get enough residual to effectively cure you.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

You are just talking BS now, what in the video was she wrong on? It all boils down to trust, you trust and I don't.

It's funny how the largest group not taking the vaccine is the PHD's and Black people. How do you explain that?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

The audacity you must have, to think, that a measurable amount of the population, who go through years of schooling, hundreds of thousands of dollars in debt, all to enter in to a field where they care about complete strangers.... the audacity you must have to think these people are apart of some sort of government conspiracy or cover up to get you to take a shot. What shallow minded individuals you must be. 

Get the shot, Don't get the shot, personally I don't care. But spread lies to make you feel better about your decision is a new type of low. 

Some of yall been preaching for years to remove the warning labels to help cleanse the gene pool... guess we're gonna get it, one covid victim at a time. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WHat lies am I spreading john?


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Wow, you are gross. Only Mr. Fish would come up with bullshite like that. We shall see who is still standing in 10 years. Who has major side effects and who just didn't make it. And John, you can call me shallow if you so choose but a large number of those highly educated folks refuse to take the shot. The statistics that ya'll love to quote actually says the highly educated people are the highest category for refusing the shot. Carry on......


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> You are just talking BS now, what in the video was she wrong on? It all boils down to trust, you trust and I don't.
> 
> It's funny how the largest group not taking the vaccine is the PHD's and Black people. How do you explain that?


Where's your source for PHD's? I know a lot of PHD's and MD's and they have gotten the vaccine.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

*Americans with PhDs are most reluctant to get vaccinated against COVID*

The most vaccine-hesitant group of all? PhDs


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I wish y’all were all out here on the back porch with me. I betcha I got something that would put y’all in a better mood. Lol


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I hate being called arrogant and a liar, I have put sources to everything I have said. I am not pulling this out of my ass.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thinking about getting Split this shirt for Christmas. What y’all think?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I am done, I'll take my lying ass on.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> *Americans with PhDs are most reluctant to get vaccinated against COVID*
> 
> The most vaccine-hesitant group of all? PhDs


Interesting. Nice sample size.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Boat-Dude said:


> You are just talking BS now, what in the video was she wrong on? It all boils down to trust, you trust and I don't.
> 
> It's funny how the largest group not taking the vaccine is the PHD's and Black people. How do you explain that?


Hell you act like you get kick back for everyone you can talk out of it. I took it and think it's a good idea. I could care less if you do or don't. I also don't give 3 shots about some woman running her trap. Local hospital numbers don't lie!!


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Fact check: Setting the record straight on claims about vaccine hesitancy among Ph.D.s


The Ph.D. group does not include medical doctors or nurses.




www.wnct.com


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Heres a little song I wrote called Everybody Do What They Wanna Do.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I will say, I thought when boss man said get it, it's safe we would have ran out of vaccine.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

LY-zer said:


> Wow, you are gross. Only Mr. Fish would come up with bullshite like that. We shall see who is still standing in 10 years. Who has major side effects and who just didn't make it. And John, you can call me shallow if you so choose but a large number of those highly educated folks refuse to take the shot. The statistics that ya'll love to quote actually says the highly educated people are the highest category for refusing the shot. Carry on......


I doubt that only I would come up with that. You should see Grouper22 when he gets going. Should we make a wager on the 10 year thing?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> I doubt that only I would come up with that. You should see Grouper22 when he gets going. Should we make a wager on the 10 year thing?


Where is Grouper22? Haven’t seen him post in a while


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Myescambia.com reports 367 hospitalizations for covid, and God bless them all. Google says METRO Pensacola population, not including Cantonment, Molino, Beaula, etc etc, is 356,000. Can someone do some non-audacious math with those two numbers? The medical professionals in my uneducated circle of friends aren't on board with the vaccine, and it's MANDATE. I don't care if anyone gets it, it makes perfect sense to a lot of people, but pointing to statistics and unfortunate stories as an argument for mandating it is just not right and downright un-American. If you can't see the violation of rights behind mandating something like that then maybe don't wear that "don't tread on me" shirt anymore.

I hope everyone on here stays healthy, for real!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> Where is Grouper22?


Hidin with Biden.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sureicanfish said:


> Myescambia.com reports 367 hospitalizations for covid, and God bless them all. Google says METRO Pensacola population, not including Cantonment, Molino, Beaula, etc etc, is 356,000. Can someone do some non-audacious math with those two numbers? The medical professionals in my uneducated circle of friends aren't on board with the vaccine, and it's MANDATE. I don't care if anyone gets it, it makes perfect sense to a lot of people, but pointing to statistics and unfortunate stories as an argument for mandating it is just not right and downright un-American. If you can't see the violation of rights behind mandating something like that then maybe don't wear that "don't tread on me" shirt anymore.
> 
> I hope everyone on here stays healthy, for real!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Simmer down homeslice. I have never advocated for mandatory vaccines and never will. Me thinking the vaccine works, does not equate to me thinking it should be forced on folks.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That's my whole beef, and it's getting close to home...I'll take a chill pill with cranberry juice and enjoy this nice evening.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I guess I would rather grow an extra ear or finger in 10 yrs than be Dead in 10 days. Still my personal choice.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This is what y’all be looking like in this thread....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> I guess I would rather grow an extra ear or finger in 10 yrs than be Dead in 10 days. Still my personal choice.


Just hope I don't grow an extra testicle after paying to have these disconnected.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It's not that I think any of y'all are liars, it's just that y'all know so much that isn't so. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I figure it's gonna make my dick bigger after it's too late to use it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> I figure it's gonna make my dick bigger after it's too late to use it.


Holler at Ole Glenn. He seems to like em. He can probably get you going again. 😂


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

In 10 yrs he'll probably be gone back straight


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

MrFish said:


> She pushes a lot of anti vaccine stuff. She still links Autism to vaccines. Not sure what Gab is, but questionable sites on the right side. RT.com is a Russian site.
> 
> View attachment 1081212


My oldest son started having 300 seizures a day, and has autism. The seizures started a few days after his 1st vax, so what’s your point? People that don’t believe that shit fucked with children need to live a day in my shoes. Ever wipe an 18yr olds ass on the daily? Ever have to watch your kid literally get half his brain cut out because the seizures destroyed it and your only other option is to watch him die? If not, then maybe you need to rethink your stance on the subject.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Shmelton said:


> My oldest son started having 300 seizures a day, and has autism. The seizures started a few days after his 1st vax, so what’s your point? People that don’t believe that shit fucked with children need to live a day in my shoes. Ever wipe an 18yr olds ass on the daily? Ever have to watch your kid literally get half his brain cut out because the seizures destroyed it and your only other option is to watch him die? If not, then maybe you need to rethink your stance on the subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hate you and your family have to go through that, but there is no proven link between vaccines and autism.


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

MrFish said:


> Hate you and your family have to go through that, but there is no proven link between vaccines and autism.


Actually there is…Italian courts have sided against pharma in the matter. The US refuses to hear the case. Spend time with multiple autistic families, and you will quickly understand that the babies were happy healthy babies, had vaccines ran a very high fever, then regressed. My sons ped. actually refused to vaccinate him any mor after the seizures started. There was a protein in the vaccines at the time that caused allergic reactions. If you listen to the lady in the video she tells you they changed the mmr vax in 2000 which when the ignored Autism pandemic started. The only thing anyone knew about autism prior to 2000 was from watching Rainman. Now everyone knows a child with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

MrFish said:


> Hate you and your family have to go through that, but there is no proven link between vaccines and autism.


Actually there is…Italian courts have sided against pharma in the matter. The US refuses to hear the case. Spend time with multiple autistic families, and you will quickly understand that the babies were happy healthy babies, had vaccines ran a very high fever, then regressed. My sons ped. actually refused to vaccinate him any mor after the seizures started. There was a protein in the vaccines at the time that caused allergic reactions. If you listen to the lady in the video she tells you they changed the mmr vax in 2000 which when the ignored Autism pandemic started. The only thing anyone knew about autism prior to 2000 was from watching Rainman. Now everyone knows a child with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Have a good friend with a similar story. Happy, healthy toddler hitting all developmental milestones, received normal vaccines, had issues and regressed. Diagnosed with autism. The kids vaccines these days are a cocktail with 3, 4 or 5 in one. Terrible situation but because it's rare it doesn't get traction.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

sureicanfish said:


> Have a good friend with a similar story. Happy, healthy toddler hitting all developmental milestones, received normal vaccines, had issues and regressed. Diagnosed with autism. The kids vaccines these days are a cocktail with 3, 4 or 5 in one. Terrible situation but because it's rare it doesn't get traction.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Not really that rare, Autism case were at 1-8 children at one time. We’ve been indoctrinated to believe our babies will die without the vaccines. I know I was. My wife refused the Hep vax on our youngest whenhe was born, and the nurse literally cussed us out. Told us we were idiots. Guess what I may be, but I rather my boy have hep then Autism, or Epilepsy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> I am done, I'll take my lying ass on.


Don't please I like the debate I like to hear everyone's views. I cant keep up. But people its super strange to me if you think health care workers (like cops) give any shits about you its just a job[some do] but most don't.Your bat shit crazy if think
they do! Have some dealings with them first hand lets talk about that.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Shmelton said:


> My oldest son started having 300 seizures a day, and has autism. The seizures started a few days after his 1st vax, so what’s your point? People that don’t believe that shit fucked with children need to live a day in my shoes. Ever wipe an 18yr olds ass on the daily? Ever have to watch your kid literally get half his brain cut out because the seizures destroyed it and your only other option is to watch him die? If not, then maybe you need to rethink your stance on the subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


 So sorry for you him and your family.Brings tears to my eyes thinking about it!. Much love to you and your to family!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Watch a 6 week old die of Hib epiglottitis and then explain it to her parents, or a 3 month old have a lumbar puncture where nothing comes out of their spinal tap but pus as they suffer brain damage, or talk to my mother in law about the chronic pain she has endured her whole life because of her polio-crippled legs, and then talk to the parents of _all_ the kids who developed autism despite never having received any vaccine, THEN consider that it's not so cut-and-dry and weigh the risks and benefits for yourself.

I'm sorry your child suffered such a terrible thing, Shmelton, I can't say anything to make that better and you have my deepest sympathy for that. But to paint it with such a broad brush that tried and tested childhood vaccines are so evil, is ignoring a lot of horrible stuff most of us don't have to endure or see anymore because of the success of those vaccines over the last 60 years, and ignores the fact that autism happens to some kids whether they are vaccinated or not.

And for the record, no the covid vaccine is not the same thing as standard childhood vaccines; totally different animal.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I had COVID a few weeks back. It was tough on my old ass. 61. Took about 10 days to get over. Didn’t take the wormer. Vitamin C, D, baby aspirin every four hours. Lots of decongestant. Fever was a bitch. Several days with 102. Knock it down with Tylenol or Advil and it came right back up a few hours later. Wife had it also. She did not have as rough a time with it as I did. She works in the medical field. 30 yrs. we are not getting the jab. It’s a choice we made and everyone should have a choice with this shot. It’s not like mandatory vaccines you get for school or travel. Those are time proven vaccines, dead viruses. This shot is not a dead virus. I would not try to sway anyone either way. Freedom of choice, especially with your body is an American right IMO. There is little to no doubt that it is effective in preventing the virus.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

When I was little, I remember all the adults had a circle scar on their arm from a shot. What was that shot and why don't they do that one anymore?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

LY-zer said:


> When I was little, I remember all the adults had a circle scar on their arm from a shot. What was that shot and why don't they do that one anymore?


i'm thinking that was the smallpox vac. you got a lot of little needle pricks in a circle bout the size of a quarter. then, the whole area would form a blister and then scab over.
mine never scabbed over and the doc. said i had natural immunity.
jack
i just did a little research and tb could have been the vax.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

It was the smallpox I was thinking of. I guess they don't do that one any more.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

LY-zer said:


> It was the smallpox I was thinking of. I guess they don't do that one any more.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'll take smallpox scars for a 100, alex.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Wonder why they don't do that one anymore......


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

After world health authorities declared smallpox had been eradicated from nature in 1980, *Wyeth stopped making the vaccine*. The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) kept a stockpile for use in case of emergency. In 2003 this supply helped contain an outbreak of monkeypox in the United States. 
jack


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I am guessing here, but I bet Mr. Fish was beaten up on a regular basis in high school for being a smart ass douche bag. Congrats on maintaining your status.🤣


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

LY-zer said:


> I am guessing here, but I bet Mr. Fish was beaten up on a regular basis in high school for being a smart ass douche bag. Congrats on maintaining your status.🤣


Nope. Not even close. Sorry you got your feelings hurt. Good job proving why vaccines work though.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

LY-zer said:


> I am guessing here, but I bet Mr. Fish was beaten up on a regular basis in high school for being a smart ass douche bag. Congrats on maintaining your status.🤣


such anger, from wince cometh such that thou wouldst speak to our bretheren in such a tone.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

LY-zer said:


> When I was little, I remember all the adults had a circle scar on their arm from a shot. What was that shot and why don't they do that one anymore?


I have that scar and I thought it was TB. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Got the scar also and also think it was smallpox vaccination 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

No hurt feelings here. I just thought for a minute that his mental I.Q. was a bit higher. Unfortunately, I was wrong. I am actually laughing at him. I mean with him.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

LY-zer said:


> No hurt feelings here. I just thought for a minute that his mental I.Q. was a bit higher. Unfortunately, I was wrong. I am actually laughing at him. I mean with him.


Uh huh. How's the horse paste taste?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

MrFish said:


> Nope. Not even close. Sorry you got your feelings hurt. Good job proving why vaccines work though.


I am venturing into waters above my head but Small Pox has no animal host. Coronaviruses do. Something about cross mammalian hosts makes a difference in eradication. 

Not saying vaccines dont work but there is/was never any intention that covid vaccines were going to eliminate covid.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I would not know actually. If I were to get Ivermectin, I would get the script for the people version. I already take 50mg of Zinc and 500 of Vit C for the past 4 years but I did add D3 to my morning routine. I am old enough to remember that a oz of prevention is worth a pound of cure. I would also suggest having your wife explain to you the difference between a vaccine and a flu shot that has a limited time of protection such as this so called vaccine. Carry on.....


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

LY-zer said:


> .....that a oz of prevention is worth a pound of cure.....


I wonder how many lives would have been saved if the government would have taken the amazing opportunity to press the need to get healthy and take care of your self?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Walton County said:


> I wonder how many lives would have been saved if the government would have taken the amazing opportunity to press the need to get healthy and take care of your self?


Taking care of yourself and getting healthy is another personal decision not the governments.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Taking care of yourself and getting healthy is another personal decision not the governments.


Ha! What if they mandated it??

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sureicanfish said:


> Ha! What if they mandated it??
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Government overreach.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Taking care of yourself and getting healthy is another personal decision not the governments.


Maybe I should have said espouse/educate, I certainly did not mean press by force.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

LY-zer said:


> When I was little, I remember all the adults had a circle scar on their arm from a shot. What was that shot and why don't they do that one anymore?


Yep, I’ve got one. Smallpox. They did it at school.


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

Walton County said:


> I wonder how many lives would have been saved if the government would have taken the amazing opportunity to press the need to get healthy and take care of your self?


Healthy Living


----------

